# زيت زيتون الجوف زيت الجوف الأصلي زيت الزيتون 100% بكر عصرة اولى على البارد



## مسوقة26 (15 أبريل 2012)

زيت زيتون الجوف زيت الجوف الأصلي زيت الزيتون 100% بكر عصرة اولى على البارد..



السلام عليكم..

أهلا بكم احبتي هذا العام الهجري1433هـ
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
فقد كان لنا لقاء معكم العام الماضي ونحن اهل المنطقه ونسعى الى الوصول الى رضاكم من خلال انتاجنا كل عام.
شكراً لكل من سأل عن منتجنا طوال الفتره الماضيه ونعتذر عن نفاذ المنتج في تلك الفتره لقلة الانتاج وكثرة الطلب ولله الحمد فنحن نسوق منتجنا نحن الذي نختاره بعنايه.

اخترنا لكم اجود انواع زيت الزيتون والمعصور بطريقة ممتازه
عصرة أولى - على البارد - الإنتاج تم عصره خلال هذه الأيام. (جديد) وليس من المخزون حيث ان انتاجنا نفذ العام الماضي في فترة قياسية ولله الحمد.
　

　




** لايوجد لنا موزعين في مناطق المملكة ومنتجنا (حصري لمؤسسة بيت الأفضل الرياض)

من انتاج مزارع خاصة في الجوف وليس انتاج شركات او مشاريع اي انه (غير معدل وراثياً) بغية كثرة الانتاج للتسويق, فهو من معاصر خاصه طبيعي على البارد واتمنى الطلب الجاد فقط
..
معروف فوائد زيت الزيتون الموسمي والاصلي 100% من منطقة الجوف (للمزارع) وليس الشركات وكثرة الطلب عليه جعلته مطلوب داخلياً وخارجياً ولله الحمد..
زيت الزيتون ورد ذكره في القرآن وفوائده كثيرة للجسم والشعر والإضافات الغذائية

يتوفر لدينا زيت زيتون بكر اصلي وعصرة اولى على البارد لهذا العام 1433 هجري بالاحجام التالية:





تنكة 16 لتر ب650 ريال
تنكة 8 لتر ب350 ريال
تنكة 4 لتر ب180 ريال


*بشرى ساره: اهل الرياض يوجد مكتب متوفر فيه انتاجنا
بإستطاعتكم زيارته والاطلاع على العينة وشراء المنتج بأنفسكم فقط اتصلوا برقمنا لتحديد الموقع لكم.


نعتذر من الجميع لن يتم ارسال اي كمية لخارج منطقتي الجوف او الرياض الا بعد تحويل المبلغ منعاً للاحراج..





لبيانات حساباتنا وطريقة التحويل: 
اتصل بنا او ارسل رسالة وسيتم ارسال رقم الحساب على جوالك فيها كامل البيانات.



التوصيل لكافة مناطق المملكة بلا استثناء مهما بعدت المسافة لتوفر وكلاء الشحن في اغلب مناطق المملكة..





للتوصيل داخل الرياض 30 ريال توصيل المندوب الى باب المنزل
الجوف التسليم يد بيد كما اعتدنا..
لباقي مناطق مملكتنا قيمة الشحن 50 ريال تضاف الى القيمة او اختيار دفع الشحن عند الاستلام 
((يتم شحن جميع الطلبات (سوبر) لوصول الطرد سليم وبأسرع وقت))

[COLOR=#a000e]توصيل الى دول الخليج العربي عن طريق الشركات الدولية حسب الأوزان..​
[COLOR=#a000e]وللطلبات من خارج المملكة تُرسل على الايميل..[/COLOR]


وبالتوفيق للجميع..

**لارتباطنا صباحاً وقت الاتصال والطلب من بعد صلاة العصر الى الساعة 10 مساء

جوال: 0546948128





الايميل:
[email protected]




نستقبل طلباتكم وآرائكم واستفساراكم على

" وتس اب " *WhatsApp*












بعض ردورد زبائننا في هذا المنتدى للعام الماضي
ونفس الموضوع مع شكرنا لكل من اوصل رقمنا او ساهم في ايصال معلومتنا

رد رقم 114:
[COLOR=#a000e]ماشاء الله تبارك الله[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a000e]ماشاء الله تبارك الله[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a000e]وصل الزييييييييييييييييييييييت ولله الحمد[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a000e]الصراعه كلمة روعه قليله عليه[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a000e]فعلا حسسني ان زيت السوق ولا شي[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a000e]الله يوفقك ويفتح عليك[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a000e]اهلي اعجبو فيه وان شاء الله متى ماتيسرت لهم بيطلبون منك[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#a000e]موووووووووووووووووووووووووفق[/COLOR]

رد رقم 158
كلمة حق والله يشهد على كلامي .. 
اشكرك اخوي alafdhl على تعاملك .. وزيت الزيتون وصلني شي خرااااافي .. والله طعم ولون ورائحة ممتاااازة.. 
وبقولكم شي .. ولدي عزوز"الله يحفظه" عنده حساسية تحت عيونه وقشور , طبعا حطيت له كريمات واحسها تزيد الاحمرار .. فأول ما وصلت البيت عبيت في جالون صغير من الزيت للاستعمال اليومي .. ومسحت وجه عزوز بشوي من الزيت .. والله خمس دقائق الإحمرار راااااح ماشاء الله ولا كأن فيه شي .
الله يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب اخوي .. واحفظ رقمي واسمي عندك لأني بطلب منك طلبيات ثانية .. 
تحياتي ,,

رد رقم 552 :
الله يوفقك اخوي ويزيد من رزقك
سرني التعامل معك
اعجبني الزيت انا والاهل فعلا جودته عاليه ويستاهل اكثر من سعره
كما اشكرك على سرعه التوصيل
بالتوفيق للجميع..​[/COLOR]


----------

